# sks vs mini 14



## saratj1

is there a big difference quality and accuracy wise between and sks and mini 14, i like both guns and am thinking about getting one, but i found decent sks's for 250-300, mini 14 is high i dont know why but used i've found them from 500-700, but wally world has them new for 560.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Both rifles are accurate. The SKS is a lot cheaper to get the rifle as well as the ammo. 7.62x39 ammo s a ton cheaper than 30-06. But you will get more range from the 30-06 round. It comes down to just what are you going to use the rifle for? Me personally I have not had a big desire to get a Mini 14. I do like the round but I don't see me getting that particular rifle. I have an SKS (link to pic)and I really like it. I put a totally different stock on it and it really made a difference in the look and overall feel of the weapon. With good ammo it will shoot at 200 yards and group pretty well. I opted to get a D type (Chinese) SKS so I could use the same mags as my Yugoslavian AK uses but if one was to get one of the Russian or East German models they can be a bit more accurate.

Really both are good rifles and there is a difference in cost for a reason when looking at these two weapons head to head. The Mini 14's are really well built and with the right ammo will really reach out and touch something. For me the it's hard to justify the cost for what I would use it for (range fun).I have other rifles that I use for longer range shooting and have some projects brewing for others. I can shoot a lot more with thew lower cost "commie ammo. And there is a ton of things made to make an SKS fit you better.

With the low cost of an SKS it's really hard to not get one really. It's not like you will take a wallet hit that would make thew other rifle unreachable later. Depending on what model you are looking at an SKS can be pretty cheap. Even some of the better models are not expensive at all. I got mine for 300.00 and put another 50 bucks into a Tapco T6 Fusion stock.

That is a really good price you quoted for the Ruger though. Most I see are 600 and up. You get the Ruger you will have a really good rifle, no doubt about it.


----------



## Redwolf

The Mini 14 shoots .223 not 30-06 but if ya ask me the SKS is a very nice rifle.


It will also shoot 5.56


----------



## DevilsJohnson

yeah..I was up way too late..Im sorry..I must have been mixing the M14 up with it


----------



## Redwolf

lol but I would so love to have a M14


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Oh God yes!!:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1

The M14 fires .308, not .30-'06.
The SKS uses 7.62x39mm cartridges.
The Mini-14 uses .223 cartridges.
Ruger makes a Mini-14 clone that shoots 7.62x39mm, but its name escapes me. (Ranch Rifle?)

The 7.62x39mm round is not equivalent to .308 or .30-'06. It is less powerful than either one.
Functionally, 7.62x39mm is equivalent to .223, although at short ranges 7.62x39mm is probably a better killer.
A Mini-14 would be more accurate, right out of the box, than any SKS. Both are pretty easy to use, given a little practice.


----------



## VAMarine

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The M14 fires .308, not .30-'06.
> 
> Ruger makes a Mini-14 clone that shoots 7.62x39mm, but its name escapes me. (Ranch Rifle?)


It's called the Mini-30.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK

I have owned both and I still own a Mini-14. I always find myself defending the Mini on the net. It is a great little carbine for the pick-up or trunk of a car. Mine shoots well and hits what I am pointing at. Not a target rifle-not meant to be.

The Ruger is a well built rifle, a lot better than the SKS. The Ruger is also a Ruger and has their excellent customer support and reputation.

Downside is the cost of high capacity magazines. Way too expensive.


----------



## deputy125

the ruger mini ranch rifle will have a better scope mounting system and the scope rings are included with the rifle. If you are going to use optics, in my opinion, the mini ranch is worth the xtra costs as it was designed for optics........the sks was not.

SKS scope mounts i've never really cared for in design and style and you loose the ability to use stripper clips with the scope mount. 

i prefer the mini for the better out of the box trigger, fit, finnish, and stock. 

The sks is a fine rifle in istelf and currently the cheaper ammo is the 7.62x39. Easy gun to maintain. Added costs of aftermarket stocks, scope mounts, and trigger work bring it up to the costs of the mini.

generally, no one is there to stand behind the sks if trouble happens....you are on your own. but after-market parts are plentiful.

ruger is there to stand behind the mini should you have problems so factory service is available.

my daughter chose the sks.....using it "as issued". Her eyesight is good and her pocket book is thin. A good rifle for an emergency gun and hog gun.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Get a D type and you don't need stripper clips. They use AK mags:smt083 The Ruger is the better built rifle really. But it comes down to what you want to do and how yup want to get there. The hand rail mounts are more stable with less work but you're looking at more of a sight there and not a scope. There's a link to my SKS in my earlier post. I think there's a couple different pics of it in there.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier

My SKS is a great rifle. You can shoot it and shoot it and it just keeps on firing. Very accurate and easy to field strip.


----------

